# Oceanos absorvem menos CO2



## Vince (22 Out 2007 às 17:35)

*Oceanos estão absorvendo menos CO2, diz estudo*



> LONDES - Os oceanos podem estar perdendo capacidade de absorver dióxido de carbono, alerta uma pesquisa da Universidade de East Anglia, na Inglaterra.
> 
> Durante dez anos, os cientistas avaliaram a absorção oceânica de CO2 - gás que causa o efeito estufa - através de equipamentos instalados em mais de 90 mil navios mercantes que cruzaram o Atlântico norte.
> 
> ...


(c) Globo


----------



## Zoelae (22 Out 2007 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> *Oceanos estão absorvendo menos CO2, diz estudo*
> 
> 
> (c) Globo



Não percebo mto bem o porquê deste acontecimento. Sei que com o aumento das concentrações de CO2 na atmosfera, há um deslocamento do equílibrio de solubilidade, no sentido de maior captação do CO2 pela fase líquida (oceanos), até atingir um novo equilíbrio. Isto faz com que as concentrações de CO2 dissolvido na água do mar se elevem e em concentrações mto elevadas, podem ter repercussões na vida marinha, parece que se altera o equilíbrio do carbonato de calcio, afectando corais e animais com concha.


----------

